

Ask HN: What do you wish Twitter could do? Free app ideas. - DotSauce

I posted a few app ideas on Twitter this afternoon, but I thought I would pass them along to the hacker community to see if anyone would actually take interest and build them.<p>I would like to open the topic to anyone who would like to freely share their Twitter app ideas.<p><i>What do you wish Twitter could do?</i><p>See my two ideas below:
======
DotSauce
_Idea 1)_ Option to collapse tweets containing replies, mentions or retweets
when viewing an individuals profile.

I think this would be great for quickly seeing what a profile is really all
about. Remove the extraneous content and get down to the individual.

 _Idea 2)_ Enable filtering, browsing and sorting of public timelines by
source client.

Would be good for spam control and discovery. For example, one could quickly
pick out which profiles are posting junk from twitterfeed or browse tweets
from a specific source website of interest.

<http://twitter.com/DotSauce>

